# Optimizer installation hmf help me



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello Guys I have just arrived Kit Brute Force 750 HMF Exhaust Pipe EFI + + KN K & N Air 2008 + 
Today I mounted Exhaust. help me where I connect the wires of Optmizer HMF EFI Controller? I attach a photo so you can example.Thanks


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

On the right hand side, while sitting on it, behind the side cover there is a plug that that goes to both fuel injectors. Undo it and plug it in line.


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks CAGLE1 but you can not send me a foto.
I not have ever done, I would not miss


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If he doesn't have one I am sure someone on here will. They are very helpful people on here...I Phreebsd may have one...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks thousands phreebsd these pics are better than 100 words. Good Night for me in Italy.For you good day


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I knew Phreebsd would have some...lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it now hooks up the same way as the pcIII.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i was about to say i thought they were different then the pc3 as far as installing one did they change the plug ends and everything because i thought it went on the fuel rail or something or maybe the injectors idk lol


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks to (CAGLE1 - Bootlegger - phreebsd-lilbigtonka) you were very helpful. 
Tomorrow installer Optmizer HMF EFI Controller. and scatter a few photos for other members MudInMyBlood Forums.
Attach photos HMF Exhaust


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice bike! show us photos of your riding areas in italy


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

:showpics:


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Here are photos of Optmizer HMF EFI Controller connected. Tonight I'll make a video then place it in this forum. 
Now I run at work Hello


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry I had reversed the letter in the photos 4. Here are photos of Optmizer HMF EFI Controller connected. (It's all right?) Tonight I'll make a video then place it in this forum. Now I run at work Hello


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how are you liking the optimizer?


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought that it was better, I have not noticed a great difference. Someone of you already tried Optmizer HMF EFI Controller? if he has tried, what thinks some? I must change the formulations


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you have to take plastics off?


----------

